# Rubber Roofs



## vantheman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi fellow RV folks. 

Do you really need to clean and treat your rubber roof twice a year? Does anyone out there have a old rubber roof that they have not treated how does it look?


----------



## paulm235 (Sep 14, 2009)

RE: Rubber Roofs

I just recently sold my 2005 (had it since 2004) 24' TT and never did anything to the roof. It will discolor slightly over time but never leaked at all. Does this mean I was just lucky? Hard to say but it was exposed to the elements and stored outside year round. It never hurts to be diligent obout certain things on your RV when trying to preserve the life of it but twice a year sounds a little bit much to me. JMHO


----------



## paulm235 (Sep 14, 2009)

RE: Rubber Roofs

Then I read this...

If your motor home, travel trailer or fifthwheel was made in the last few years, chances are it has a rubber roof. It's not the natural latex rubber we normally think of though. It's a material called Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer (EPDM) which is specially made for roofing. EPDM rubber roofing membrane is made to last 20 years or longer and usually has a 10 to 12 year guarantee, depending on the brand.

EPDM manufacturers advise that rubber roof membranes do not require the use of any protective roof treatment or roof protector product. The only maintenance recommended is cleaning the roof four times a year.

If you have owned a rig with an EPDM roof for a few years, you've no doubt noticed that the roof surface is chalky. Manufacturers say not to worry, this is a normal process of age and, and that even after 10 years, only 10 percent of the material is lost due to chalking. Plenty of roof is left.

Regular cleaning will reduce chalk buildup and minimize white streaks on the sides of your RV. The correct cleaning product is of great importance for your EPDM rubber roof. Never use cleaners or conditioners containing petroleum solvents, harsh abrasives or citric based cleaners on your EPDM roof. Using such solvents will cause irreparable damage and will most likely void your warranty. If you are uncertain about what is in the product, don't use it. Of course each EPDM manufacturer recommends using their own brand of cleaner, but all approve the use of mild laundry detergent.

While EPDM rubber roofing does not need to be protected from ultra violet rays (UV ) and ozone, the manufacturers do approve 303 Aerospace Protectant as a safe way to resist staining and make future cleaning easier.

To reduce the expense, you may want to treat the whole roof once a year and do only the part of the roof that can be seen from the ground the rest of the time. 

After the roof is clean and before you climb down, be sure to inspect all the roof seams, around vents, etc., to make sure the caulking is still in good condition. While you1re up there you might as well check the condition of all vent covers, the air conditioner cover and the TV/satellite antenna, etc.

It doesn't seem to be an issue of it leaking but of general cleaning maintenance.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

I totally agree with that last post.  Being a dealer, it pisses me off when another dealer says you have to treat almost new roofs.....IT IS A RIPOFF.  

You have 12 years of warranty, just wash it and check for sealant issues in your corners and around vents.

There are exceptions to every rule, but your roof should be good for MANY years without "treatments".


----------



## brodavid (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

thank you Ken,


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

well I clean mine 2 time a year, once in the spring and once in the fall when I wash and wax and winterize it, then cover for the winter months. I use spic and span well diluted and rinse well. So for it is still looking good. This year is going to be different, I plan on removing all chalking around all POI and redo. I think this will make it last longer and assure me of no leaks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

Should have said this earlier, the treatments are for older roofs that have been cleaned and aged a lot.  At that point, you can treat them and get several more years out of your roof.


----------



## vantheman (Sep 15, 2009)

RE: Rubber Roofs

 Thank you all for the  info.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

Mine is now 11 years old and is still in good condition. All that I have done is to wash it one or two times each year and to replace the caulking about every third or fourth year.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 19, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

Exactly as it is supposed to work.  When Kirk starts seeing some black showing, he can treat it and get a few more years out of it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 19, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

My rubber roof was losing the white skin and turning black so I  replaced it at year 10/11.  I used different household cleaners on it.  The EPDM warranty was only for 10 years when I bought the RV new in 1995.  

The slides are still original EPDM material, but since they are not extended all the time they have fared much better.  I wash my new roof occasionally with a rubber roof cleaning product and treat the slides with a rubber roof UV protectorate.  Seems to be working.


----------



## berrypatch75 (Sep 19, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

Hi folks, I'm new here, but have just purchased a 1973 International Traveline Motor Home. I don't know what size the engine it has. Does anyone know? Also the roof is cracked and peeling, what would you suggest to put on it? Thanks so much for your time!!  James and Donna--New RVers.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Re: Rubber Roofs

maybe a new roof or a for sale sign.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: just kidding on the for sale sign. I really don't know except maybe a new roof if it is cracked bad and leaking. There are some smart RV tech on here and will give you better advise. BTW welcome to the forum and good luck.    :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## calderon401 (Sep 25, 2015)

Heyyyyyyy I am Doc of Doc's Hawg Shop in Pagosa
Springs Colorado, i am not new to owning an rv but in the last 5 years we have had our Forest River 5th wheel we only took it out once rv-ing now i have bought a 1990 Gulf Stream 2000 36' motor home. the roof leaks around the vent and sky-lite it looks like the roof was coated with something not sure what its thin and pealling off, now my question is i dont have the $$$$$ to replace this roof this year and we are getting ready to do western states tour can i use a product from Gardner-Gibson *Sta-Kool* 770 Ultra White Elastomeric Roof Coating is a tough, highly flexible, rubberized roof coating.  Sta-KoolÂ® 780 Siliconized Acrylic, White Elastomeric Roof Coating is a high quality, flexible, white acrylic roof coating. - See more at: http://www.gardner-gibson.com/produ...coating/sta-kool-sk-7805#sthash.KRtTdVNf.dpuf
  Sta-KoolÂ® 780 Siliconized Acrylic, White Elastomeric Roof Coating is a high quality, flexible, white acrylic roof coating. - See more at: http://www.gardner-gibson.com/produ...coating/sta-kool-sk-7805#sthash.KRtTdVNf.dpuf
  Sta-KoolÂ® 780 Siliconized Acrylic, White Elastomeric Roof Coating is a high quality, flexible, white acrylic roof coating. - See more at: http://www.gardner-gibson.com/produ...coating/sta-kool-sk-7805#sthash.KRtTdVNf.dpuf


----------



## Emma Brian (Aug 31, 2016)

No, it's not necessary to clean and treat your rubber roof twice a year because *Liquid rubber coating* by epdmcoatings gives the maximum benefit what is necessary. Roofs features have different angles; they have pipes, vents and other features that protrude. As a Liquid its approach is at every hidden and appeared point. No any space can be left over without repairing sealant.


----------



## henryck (Jul 22, 2021)

I just use a car washing shampoo/soap. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Shipahoy (Oct 5, 2022)

I have some dark spots appearing on my white rubber roof..  it was coated about 2 years ago just before i bought it.  Can't clean the spots so don't know what is causing them.  Any ideas?  thanks


----------

